

Joseph Traub, Who Helped Bring Computer Science to Universities, Dies at 83 - sew
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/27/science/joseph-traub-who-helped-bring-computer-science-to-universities-dies-at-83.html?hpw&rref=science&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=well-region&region=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well&_r=0

======
bra-ket
I took a class with Prof. Traub, he would explain a problem, ask us to come up
with an algorithm and then always ask "Can we do better?" and push us to find
a better solution, he repeated it so often that every time I think about
solving something "Can we do better?" is at the back of my mind.

He was interested in optimal algorithms and was one of the founders of the
field of "information-based complexity":
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Information-
based_complexity](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Information-based_complexity)

------
thomasmarriott
Search the online Traub Collection:

[http://dli.library.cmu.edu/traub/](http://dli.library.cmu.edu/traub/)

------
smaili
Never had the chance to meet him, but I still have a lot of respect for what
he's done for Computer Science. Thank you Joseph, and may you rest in peace.

